# Tonalité téléphonique sur ligne ADSL ?



## kaos (3 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour , je vouslais savoir si lorsqu'on branche un téléphone fixe sur la prise téléphonique à la place de son modem on à une tonalité ?

Je viens de mettre mon téléphone fixe a la place de ma freebox avec laquelle j'ai un soucis et je n'ai pas de tonalité :mouais: 

Je suis en dégroupé bien que je ne sache pas très bien ce que ça veut dire mais bon ...


Vous vous avez du son ?


----------



## Polo35230 (3 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Je crois que pour avoir la tonalité, il faut avoir un abonnement de type "téléphonie fixe" 
Avec une box, même avec la téléphonie IP, si on met un téléphone "fixe" à la place, pas de tonalité , donc, impossible de vérifier la continuité de sa ligne de cette façon...


----------



## kaos (3 Juillet 2012)

Ah ok , je suis rassuré , j'ai cru que j'avais une merde sur ma ligne .

Je viens de demander léchange de ma freebox pour faux contact ... je sais pas pourquoi , mais je sens le truc qui va durer des semaines et pas marcher du premier coup ....

Enfin , je vais tenter de garder la foie 


Merci beaucoup d'avoir répondu si vite ...


----------



## demougin (3 Juillet 2012)

as-tu un abonnement en "dégroupage total" ou "dégroupage partiel"?


----------



## kaos (3 Juillet 2012)

Total il me semble ....


----------



## demougin (3 Juillet 2012)

dans ce cas, ta ligne n'est qu'adsl et tu ne peux avoir de tonalité qu'a travers ta box
si tu veux une sécurité sur ce point il faut passer en dégroupage partiel 'et payer l'abonnement)


----------



## kaos (3 Juillet 2012)

Cool


----------

